# Does Anyone Have Resource Materials/Brochures/Detailed Photos on Excelsiors?



## Talewinds (Dec 17, 2010)

Still researching this rusty motorbike and I'm hours and hours and hours into this thing. I've been able to narrow down what it isn't, and after finding just a handful of good photographs of Excelsiors I'm finding that the frame matches in about 5 or so distinct ways, the fork crown in particular appears unique and I don't find it congruent with any other type of bicycle.
I'm really hoping somebody has scans of old product literature, close detailed photos, anything?

Thanks!

(Being that it's winter now there's been a real lull in activity here on CABE so I'm just trying to keep some interesting activity buzzing around here.)


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 19, 2010)

which one?michigan city or schwinn?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, good question, I'm talking Michigan City, 1910-1920 ish.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 26, 2010)

I created a page around my Mich City Excelsior. It might help -

http://dialyourride.wordpress.com/1922-excelsior-indiana-motorbike-with-cyclemotor-engine/


----------



## willardm (Dec 29, 2010)

Have an old brochure or two laying around somewhere.  I'll scan and post if I can put my hands on them.  I also have a couple Excelsior men's bikes that I can take some photos of that might help with your identification and will post them sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 30, 2010)

Willard that would be SO AWESOME! Thanks very much, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you've got.


----------



## willardm (Jan 5, 2011)

Talewinds, the brochure has eluded me so far but I haven't given up looking yet.  I'll take a couple photos of the bike frames I have and post them soon.  It's been a bit too cold in the garage attic to make the task of digging them out enjoyable right now.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you!
Still looking for any info and photos I can get my hands on, this is a tough company to research...


----------



## willardm (Jan 5, 2011)

In the meantime, you may find it interesting the check out the thread: Excelsiors made in Indiana.  It was started in 2009 but has a lot of interesting information on the Michigan City bikes.


----------



## willardm (Jan 11, 2011)

Finally went out and took a couple photos.  Both bicycles are in need of a lot of work.  Still looking for the brochure that must be packed away in the garage but it's been too cold to get enthusiastic about looking much yet.


----------



## creebobby (Jan 14, 2011)

Willardm,
The jpegs say $7 and $35 Excelsior - is that what you paid?!


----------



## willardm (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah.  Purchased them at local auctions.  The one for $7 was in a pile of old bicycles and parts.  I had to take five other old bikes along with it, a 50's lady's Hawthorne with lighted rear carrier, jeweled tank early 50's men's JC Higgins and the others I don't recall off hand.  All now in a similar pile in my attic.


----------



## willardm (Jan 15, 2011)

*Excelsior Brochure*

Found an Excelsior brochure from 1921.  I have others but have no idea where to look.  Hope this one helps.


----------



## lance (Feb 15, 2015)

*Did you ever find anything out about your excelsior? looks simular to one i just got*



willardm said:


> Finally went out and took a couple photos.  Both bicycles are in need of a lot of work.  Still looking for the brochure that must be packed away in the garage but it's been too cold to get enthusiastic about looking much yet.




Did you ever find anything out about your excelsior? looks simular to one i just got..


----------



## ace (Feb 17, 2015)

A couple shots of my Excelsior.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's An Excelsior badge, mysterious to me.
Anybody?


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 19, 2015)

Ace Thanks! Real beauty, by far the sweetest paint scheme. Has anyone seen other Excelsiors with with "flared" mudguards? I have them on my 24 Excelsior. I have found lit that suggests that International stamping first offered fenders w/ built in splasher in 1914? 

View attachment 197498


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2015)

Take a look here 
http://fattiretrading.com/23_elgin.html
To see my Excelsior built Elgin.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 19, 2015)

San Francisco Chronicle, 14 Aug 1921:


----------



## barracuda (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow,some great stuff there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 20, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Here's An Excelsior badge, mysterious to me.
> Anybody?




check out this thread for more Excelsior history:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37232-Excelsior-bicycles


----------

